# Long winded rant...



## nomowork (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh what a feeling!

I have a 2003 Toyota Tacoma which I bought new. I have never owned a Toyota prior to this truck but always heard good reviews from other owners so decided to jump in.

Within the first year, the parking brake froze. It turned out the lever in the middle of the linkages under the cab was never greased. Okay, no big deal, just added some grease and no more issues.

Front corner marker lights went out, one at a time of course. No big deal, just change bulbs. To change bulbs the cover must be pulled out to unseat three plastic tabs. It undid it alright and broke off two during the process. Seems that to change bulbs, you pretty much have to change the plastic lens too. Silicone adhesive to the rescue.

There was a recall on possible defective lower ball joints so the dealer replaced them under the recall. They forgot to realign the front end so that cost me a couple of tires!

Right after the extended warranty expired, an occasional tapping noise on cold start ups when putting into gear, forward or reverse. Tried different brands and weights of oil, trans fluid change, grease universals and change rear end lube. Still happens. Apparently others have the same issues and even Toyota doesn't know what to do about it. I guess I'll just have to ride it out and see if something breaks in the future.

And finally...............two days ago I was changing the oil in the engine. I happened to crawl under the truck from a different angle. I dropped the skid pan and proceeded to change the oil and filter. Being somewhat anal, I always wipe down the underside of the motor and chassis after working under there and noticed that the driver's side motor mount is missing both of the bolts that attach it to the frame! :shock: :shock: The paint of the metal bracket welded on the frame shows no sign of a bolt ever being there! So, took the truck to the Toyota dealer this morning. I was hoping that they would install the bolts free but didn't hold my breath. They told me that yes, there would be a charge. The mechanic told me they didn't have the exact bolts available but they could use some they had. I asked them if they were at least Grade 8 bolts and he didn't know what grade 8 meant! :shock: The mechanic also told me that it appears the motor mount was installed 180 degrees backwards! :shock: I left and told them I'd take care of it myself.

BTW, the VIN starts with 5T................................ I think that's it for Toyotas.


----------



## Jim (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow, that stinks but it happens.

I had a 2001 Toyota Tacoma and I just traded it in last year. I beat the snot out of it, changing the oil every 10k if I remembered. I never washed it or did any other maintenance too it. It never skipped a beat. I was actually praying that it would fall under the "rust recall" but even that it did not do. I was going to trade it in for a Tundra, but I am not a millionaire so I could not afford it.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 5, 2011)

Must of been a Friday afternoon truck

I'm not a yoter fan but you will get a bad apple in every bunch matter where they came from

Hope you have better luck with it!


----------



## Jim (Oct 5, 2011)

By the way, I am super happy with my 2008 Chevy Silverado. \/ 

In my opinion the Dealer is the make it or break it for a vehicle purchase.


----------



## nomowork (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim said:


> By the way, I am super happy with my 2008 Chevy Silverado. \/
> 
> In my opinion the Dealer is the make it or break it for a vehicle purchase.



Being an ex-gearhead hot rodder, I've had many Chevys. There was a local dealership that closed it's doors after many years. They were very honest and helpful. I was sorry to see them close down.

I have actually been looking around for a Chevy van or a Suburban as a second vehicle to tow larger things.

BTW, I just looked up a Toyota VIN decoder and my Toyota was assembled in Fremont, California.


----------



## overboard (Oct 5, 2011)

wow! actually just came off TW website and saw this. owned 4 toyotas- two 4-rnrs. & 2 tacomas. three were bought with over 100 k on them. really didn't have too much trouble, that's why i'm on the fourth one. recently sold my 95 tacoma,with 227k on it,and the guy that bought it is very happy with it. a kid I fish with had a ZR-2 that started coming apart at 86k. it started with the trans., then water pump,then belt tensioner,and a few other things. he's now driving a TRD and is quite happy with it. I guess you can get a lemon from all manufacturers. I think chevy trucks had a problem with the automatic R-trans. seemed like a lot of them failed shortly afterthe warranty ran out. SOOL!!!


----------



## V8_TITAN (Oct 5, 2011)

doesnt sound bad at all to me for a 8 year old truck, yeah the corners lights are cheaply made, but you can also buy a new set for 20 bucks. I have had more and worse problems with my 2007 titan.

alignment is more of a dealer problem, nothing against toyota. just the morons that work for them.

the missing bolts I have a hard time believing they forgot those from the factory. but not for nothin, Ive owned a bunch of tacomas, and still have my first one, and Ive probably changed the motor on it over 10 times, and where the bolts go on the, if I take a bolt out, there is no paint missing, so Im pretty sure you had bolts there at one point, it takes a lot to scrap the paint off of these frames.

although I would never buy a newer toyota because they are about the same quality as made in china stuff now, I love my 89 tacoma.


----------



## lbursell (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm still driving a 2000 Tundra that I bought used in '04. Bar none, its the highest quality vehicle I've ever owned. I fully expect to be driving it for another 6 or 8 years.


----------



## LonLB (Oct 5, 2011)

What bothers me, to the point of never doing business with a auto maker is repetitive issues.

Of course this could start a bash your brand discussion so I won't even say who it is. But when there is at least a 5-8 year span of similar issues accross several models it tells me they are spec.ing garbage parts, and KNOW it, but choose to keep doing it anyway.

One vehicle should never have the same issue over several different model years.


----------



## nomowork (Oct 5, 2011)

I find it hard to believe that two bolts can come out of one motor mount myself, but why do the bolt holes not align correctly and even the Toyota mechanic today said that the motor mount is installed backwards. 

I've had cars where the motor mounts failed, but the bolts were still there.


----------



## nomowork (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim said:


> Wow, that stinks but it happens.
> 
> I had a 2001 Toyota Tacoma and I just traded it in last year. I beat the snot out of it, changing the oil every 10k if I remembered. I never washed it or did any other maintenance too it. It never skipped a beat. I was actually praying that it would fall under the "rust recall" but even that it did not do. I was going to trade it in for a Tundra, but I am not a millionaire so I could not afford it.



Did your 2001 Tacoma have the 2.7L four wacker?

I did receive a letter from Toyota a while back about the rusting frame issue. They did admit to certain areas being a problem but they said that Southern California was not included. I grew up in Hawaii so I know what salt air can do to a car. I wash the underside of my truck any time I venture near the beaches.


----------



## Jim (Oct 5, 2011)

nomowork said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, that stinks but it happens.
> ...



No, I had the 4 door v6. The long salt filled Boston Winters did not do enough damage to it.


----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 6, 2011)

I've got a '02 Taco that I bought in '05, Toyota gave me a new frame last fall, as soon as I got it back I took it in to a local guy and got ir rustproofed. Second Taco I've owned.


----------



## lovedr79 (Oct 6, 2011)

I have an 04 taco, stended cab, v6, trd package 5spd. I love it! No probably other than recalls. 200k miles. When they did my ball joints they gave me a free alignment,. Now I will say the dealer closest to me sucks, no customer service skills. The dealer I got it from has been nothing but nice. I have had 2 1991's and an 01 4-runner. I love my yotas


----------



## nomowork (Oct 6, 2011)

The dealer I bought this truck from is close to my home, fairly new and convenient. I have HAD good service from them BUT there is a high turnover in service managers. There were several very friendly service managers but they no longer work there. 

I once worked with a guy whose brother was a service manager at the local Nissan dealership. He worked there for several years before moving on to another dealer where the pay was better.

I'm just disappointed that an apparent assembly problem is going to cost me. I did sent Toyota an inquiry about this to see if something reasonable will be done. If not, I have an appointment next week with a local repair shop that has given good service in the same place for decades. Besides, he's a gear head like me!


----------



## nomowork (Oct 9, 2011)

I thought I'd share a portion of an email I received from Toyota a couple of days ago. It starts with the "I'm sorry, yada yada yada..........." then the following paragraph:

"We rely on the technical expertise of Toyota dealerships. Toyota dealership technicians are specialized in the diagnosis and repair of Toyota vehicles. They are provided with extensive training and have access to state of the art equipment to help in the accurate diagnosis of your vehicle."

*IT'S TWO LOUSY BOLTS!* :lol:


----------



## navybluejacket (Oct 9, 2011)

The only thing that I don't like about Toyota is they don't offer the same diesel engine that the rest of the world gets. 

When I was in africa, EVERYONE drives Toyotas, and they love them. They like their Toyotas as much as people in Green Bay love the Packers! 

We're talking about an area where it's literally hundreds of miles between 'villages'. Breakdowns are not only inconvenient but also highly dangerous! I saw a handful of range rovers, an occasional Nissan or Mazda, but if you talk to any local, they will tell you that the Toyotas are by far the best vehicle money can buy. These vehicles make their living getting pounded in the bush all week long carrying overloaded cargo the whole time. They run 120kms/hr down the highway afterwords like nothing. These vehicles are about twice the cost of vehicles in the US and are run for many years under harsh conditions. Calling toyotas 'junk' is almost laughable to me. 

The only other manufacturer that even had a presence was Volkswagen cars, but even that was a small percentage compared to Toyota cars.


----------



## DanMC (Oct 10, 2011)

Re: Toyota trucks  ,
So this past summer we (wife & i) were talking camping and stuff, so campers came to mind.We trust imports like Honda for their reliability but Honda doesnt make a real truck so naturaly Toyota came to mind as in Tundra 1/2 tonne pick-up truck.When we looked them up on Lemon aid articles we were shocked by the recalls and safety issues they have (Toyota Tundra 2012). It seems like the trucks made in Texas could have been easily been made in china...we ended up not buying a Toyota but we are interested in Mercedes Benz Sprinter class B or C camper van or a small motorhome...The Mercedes Benz Sprinter 3500 it is a super reliable and safe vehicle all around,sorry Toyota...but you lost focus on quality and went for the quantity...remember GM,Chrysler...and Ford #-o .
Dan


----------



## DanMC (Oct 10, 2011)

navybluejacket said:


> The only thing that I don't like about Toyota is they don't offer the same diesel engine that the rest of the world gets.
> 
> When I was in africa, EVERYONE drives Toyotas, and they love them


Really ?...it seems to me that in Africa life is cheap, sure they chase lions,chetah in the Calahary fromthe back of Toyota vehicles but they fail to mention the low standards for safety and get ready for this...reliability.In a third world country anything beats walking on foot...even if it is an unsafe vehicle :!: .
Dan


----------



## BOB350RX (Oct 10, 2011)

got an 04 gmc sierra here and cant wait to get rid of it, nothing but problems and i have owned nothing but gm here, might try a switch next time, bottom line is they are all junk made the cheapest possible and sold for the maximum, we as the consumer pay for it over and over again


----------



## batman (Oct 10, 2011)

I have a 2000 Taco,v6,Prerunner.I have never had anything major go wrong with it.Love it.Plan on keeping until either it or me stops functioning.My money is on me.
DanD


----------



## overboard (Oct 10, 2011)

It's getting to the point where you can only try to buy the better of the not so good. as stated in a prior post, I've had pretty good luck with 3 toyotas, and own the fourth. the ("09") tacoma doesn't have lockouts,has a switch for 4-wd, instead of a lever,and has a composite bed,instead of steel. as long as the main components hold up as long as the others did I'll be satisfied with it.


----------



## nomowork (Oct 10, 2011)

I had a conversation about my Toyota issue two days ago with my GF's brother who bought a new Sequoia two years ago. The trim work on the door fell apart so the dealer where he bought it replaced it under warranty. In the process, they broke something else. In the last year, his rear window motor failed twice. The first time under warranty and the second time he had to complain to have them replace it again under warranty.

I didn't ask him where his Toyota was assembled.

The way things are going, I may just look for another pre smog Blazer! That thing ran like a tank!

BTW, my GF's 4Runner has the V6 and is approaching 100,000 miles. So far two batteries, front disc brake rotor/pads, and a set of tires. Her 4Runner was made overseas.


----------



## Hanr3 (Oct 10, 2011)

Not a yota fan, however they all have a lemon or two. 

I prefer my Chevy's.


----------



## LonLB (Oct 11, 2011)

BOB350RX said:


> got an 04 gmc sierra here and cant wait to get rid of it, nothing but problems and i have owned nothing but gm here, might try a switch next time, bottom line is they are all junk made the cheapest possible and sold for the maximum, we as the consumer pay for it over and over again




Same here. Nothing but GM, and I'm done with them. From electrical problems, to weak wheel bearings and other front end parts, GM KNOWS they have certain durability issues, but since they generally make it through warranty, they don't care.

Next vehicle will be another Ford.


----------



## fender66 (Oct 11, 2011)

Good luck. Hope it works out in your favor.


----------



## bcbouy (Oct 11, 2011)

my first ford was a 94 f150 4x4. what a p.o.s.. had it back to the dealer 3 times in 6 months.had a body squeak nobody could find ,trans problems, front diff..traded it in for a gmc.really good truck,but had to lift it to put on mudders.traded that in on an 03 f150 fx4 lariat,fully loaded with the tow package.love this truck. besides the usual maintenance,all ive had to replace so far were some front bushings.once in a while you get a lemon if you buy new,no matter what make it is. full size domestic is the way to go.


----------



## Tin Yachtsman (Oct 11, 2011)

Owned an '05 Tacoma, which I wrecked when I hydroplaned off the road in a thunderstorm. Traded what was left in on an '07 Tacoma, and have no complaints. I did promptly take off the stock Dunlop tires and put better tires on. My wife has 180,000 miles on her '05 Highlander, and she's been happy with it. We bought that after her Mazda burned up its' transmission eight weeks out of warranty. I used to be strictly a Chevy Man, and my first car was a hand-me-down '76 Camaro. I wish I still had that car! What turned me away from GM was my '89 S-10, which lost paint every time it rained. There was some problem with the _Sunlight_ reacting with the primer and making the paint peel off. Chevy painted the truck again for free, but that turned me off of domestic vehicles. Lots of good information, mods, tricks, etc. on Toyotas at www.toyotanation.com. The members over there are just as cool as Tinboats.net, too.


----------



## nomowork (Oct 11, 2011)

Took my truck in to a transmission shop today. Why a transmission shop you may ask? Well, because the owner is a real gearhead who builds and works on all kinds of old vehicles and builds them up from the ground up for customers. He also works on large off shore racing boats!

He replaced the two missing bolts on the motor mount. He said that all he needed to do was jack the engine up a little and the two bolts slipped right in. When it came time to pay him, he just shrugged and said $20 should cover it! I tipped him a few more bucks and later this week will bring in a couple dozen donuts for his crew! Hard to find people like this anymore.

Yes, overall, the truck does run well, but lackluster service only means Toyota just lost another future customer.


----------



## BOB350RX (Oct 13, 2011)

LonLB said:


> BOB350RX said:
> 
> 
> > got an 04 gmc sierra here and cant wait to get rid of it, nothing but problems and i have owned nothing but gm here, might try a switch next time, bottom line is they are all junk made the cheapest possible and sold for the maximum, we as the consumer pay for it over and over again
> ...




RENTED A 2011 TAURUS LIMITED TO DRIVE ON OUR HONEYMOON TO TENNESSEE, I WOULD TRADE BOTH MY SIERRA AND HER IMPALA FOR THAT CAR, FAST AS HELL AND GOOD ON GAS, I JUST CANT BE WITHOUT A TRUCK, BUT I THINK FORD IS MAKING THE BEST "DOMESTIC" VEHICLE OUT THERE, AND I HAVE BEEN GM MY WHOLE LIFE


----------



## Popeye (Oct 16, 2011)

BOB350RX said:


> got an 04 gmc sierra here and cant wait to get rid of it, nothing but problems and i have owned nothing but gm here, might try a switch next time, bottom line is they are all junk made the cheapest possible and sold for the maximum, we as the consumer pay for it over and over again



I read the '03 and '04 Silverado/Sierras are the worst for quality in decades. We have an '03 Silverado. 70K miles and the wheel bearings go out? Both sides? Dash gauge cluster failed but they extended the Warranty so that was covered 2 years ago, we are having a new gauge cluster installed next week. GM is only paying half of the $550.00 after we have to pay the $95.00 for a diagnostic to tell us, yes, the digital odometer isn't working... Hello... It's stuck at 16 miles. Lots of other nickle and dime crap, but I hear the 2011 and 2012's are good quality... so far. I miss my '02 Trailblazer adn am looking forward to trading in my '03 Explorer Sport on a new Silverado/Sierra. Maybe next year. I hope.


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Oct 20, 2011)

My family has always been a Chevy family...

My mom is about to buy a new Ford Fusion, my Sis and Bro in-law just bought a new Taurus.

My dad drives a '04 GMC Sierra. 58k Miles and has not had a single problem with it.

I had an '88 S-10. Sold it with 180k miles and the guy I sold it to 5 years ago is still driving it.

My mom had a Durango that the transmission went out at 30k miles...warranty replaced it...went out again at 75k miles.

A guy I work with drives a '99 Honda Civic. He had all sorts or problems with his throughout the years he has driven it. 
I drive a '99 Civic that has 185k miles on it now. I bought it 5 years ago with 60k miles on it. Only problem I have had so far was the distributor cap went bad...$20 fix.


Every brand or make of car is going to have a lemon every once in a while. If you buy a used car, unless you buy it from someone you know and trust, you have no idea how the vehicle was cared for.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 20, 2011)

baseball_guy_99 said:


> If you buy a used car, unless you buy it from someone you know and trust, you have no idea how the vehicle was cared for.



You mean a used car dealer would lie? :shock: :mrgreen:


----------

